# Frigiliana, Malaga info please



## paulcronin (Aug 3, 2008)

Does nybody know the area ?

Is it hard to get employment there ?


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Its hard to get employment anywhere in at the moment, unemployment rate is now over 10% and rising, and I´m sure that a small village like Frigiliana will have nothing!. in my old business they are now laying off people, (in the middle of summer!!!). there has not been a recession like this since the early 90S. (Why Frigiliana?).
Regards Rob


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

paulcronin said:


> Does nybody know the area ?
> 
> Is it hard to get employment there ?


Welcome to the forum

Cant helpon the area as we are further North


----------



## paulcronin (Aug 3, 2008)

Frigiliana seems a lovely quiet place to live, nice rental prices and a whitewash Village. It is also quite close to Malaga which may help for work. When I say work, I mean a salary of no more than £15k.....is work on that sort of income scarse too?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm close to Malaga. i would say your best bet is to get a job lined up here before you move here. In the main, it very much depends on your qualifications and your fluency with the language, but it isnt easy right now. 

Jo


----------



## paulcronin (Aug 3, 2008)

I am planning to come over with enough money to give me three months in which to find a job. Would this be a major headache ? 

I simply want some clerical, admin work. 

My Spanish will be adequate.....


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

paulcronin said:


> Frigiliana seems a lovely quiet place to live, nice rental prices and a whitewash Village. It is also quite close to Malaga which may help for work. When I say work, I mean a salary of no more than £15k.....is work on that sort of income scarse too?


The average salary in Spain is about €15k
I would bring more to back you up than 3 months worth .... maybe for 12 months to be safe


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

3 months is nothing, I would go either of the comments made above - lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Why dont you look on some of the internet sites and see what jobs are available in Malaga? you may be lucky. I look through the local paper and its mostly telesales - comission only or chefs required for seasonal work.

I have to say that it seems to me that due to the serious slow down of the Spanish construction industry and of course the world wide credit crunch that any clerical work would be given to the Spanish locals who are pretty desperate for work right now. I guess, with respect, you have to ask yourself why would an empoyer choose to employ you over several well qualified Spainsh locals??

Also, just like the UK, spain is getting its fair share of polish and eastern european workers coming over, who manage to undercut even the Spanish with their labour charges - this has really upset a lot of ex-pats round here who tend to charge more than the Spanish for trade work. Apparently, this is why a lot of Brits are going back to the UK - according to some gossip I overheard??? So its possible you'll be competing with some of those who dont wanna go back to the UK??

In all honesty, 3 months is barely long enough to get settled - you'd need to plan for at least a year and have enough to go home again if it doesnt work out. Just my opinion - sorry

Jo


----------



## rjnpenang (Feb 20, 2008)

Just one thought, I hear the car hire firms at Malaga airport are relocating. I think to Frigiliana?, Our local English paper is the ¨Sur in English¨, they have a classified section online. And Jo is right, 3 months money isnt enough, especially with Summer nearly over. Rob


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

rjnpenang said:


> Just one thought, I hear the car hire firms at Malaga airport are relocating. I think to Frigiliana?


I thought that was just a temporary move while they're re-constructing that part of the airport - but yes, there maybe something? I might have look too!!!

Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Do you have any relevant skills or qualifications to do clerical work ?

If the answer is yes, then you might want to type the word wemploy into google and make contact with the relevant people, as they advertise jobs
clerical and otherwise on a regular basis and are based in the area

If the answer to my question is "no" however, then I would have to refer you to the answer given by Jojo, as I totally agree !

Regards, Dave


----------



## paulcronin (Aug 3, 2008)

In short.....

I'm 29, wife, and baby. Sick of where I live and want to move to the sun and give it a go. 

I work in a customer services environment on £20k a year, sales experience and have A Levels as qualifications. I don't want to be a millionaire (well wouldn't mind), I would be happy renting a place for £500 a month and living a relaxing life around my pool in the sun. 

A salary of around £15k would do for me great. 

I plan on coming to Spain next June, by which point I will be able to speak a decent amount of Spanish, hoping to really pick things up a lot more quickly once there. 

Finally, I will be selling my house here which will net me around £50k profit, which I would eventually like to use to buy a property in Spain. 

So what are my chances of finding run of the mill employment in Spain that will net me the money to live a comfortable enough life ????

I just want my rent, utilities, food and car paid for and then te odd bottle of wine and barbecue. 

I will also have a few grands income from at home to help !!


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi there,

First off, I would suggest you look for a job in a "customer services" environment, as thats obviously what you are experienced in. 

£500 a month is a lot of money if you have no income, best to lower
your rental budget unless you have substantial savings in the bank

You should also be aware that rentals go up in price come June !

Best to apply for jobs now and then move at the end of summer when prices go down on the rental market

Oh and £50k would be a nice deposit, but then you need to support the mortgage. I honestly think you need to do a re-think on how you are going to achieve what you desire - lol 

Regards, Dave


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Paul,

I understand your desire to live in the sun, but you need to understand that many Brits want the same and most of them return to the the UK for one reason or another, with poor finances being the main reason.

I think most people return to the UK within 1 year, so if you sell your house and then things don't work out, then you will be returning to rent in the UK

I strongly suggest you apply for Customer Service Jobs and if you get 1, then move to where the job is located, not the other way around

Good luck


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

.. and I must appologise if i sounded a little harsh, but it seems that so many people think its easy to come out to sunny spain, get a job and live cheaply and simply. It isnt like that. The language takes years, you cant learn it fluently til you've conversed and been here for several months, even years. Its not much cheaper here than the UK, utilitiy bill are less, but property, petrol and food is rising rapidly. jobs are hard to come by for everyone here - even the Spanish. By all means come over here and try it out, but dont think it will be easy - be prepared for an uphill struggle and make sure you dont burn your bridges in the UK - maybe rent your UK house out and rent a place here - thats what we've done!

Jo


----------



## twintubber (Jul 25, 2008)

*why so negative*

why is this place full of negatives ? get a job first ? not enough money ? things are expensive in spain and onn and on it goes ?

Spain is 30 % cheaper than spain and thats a fact
England is getting more expensive daily and thats a fact

trouble is the ones who are giving advice maybe have sunstroke and still see the United Kingdom as this place full of jobs and all driving along qiert country roads 

its in a deep resesion soon there will be less jobs than spain 

so read the papers before telling people not to go to a country


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

twintubber said:


> why is this place full of negatives ? get a job first ? not enough money ? things are expensive in spain and onn and on it goes ?
> 
> Spain is 30 % cheaper than spain and thats a fact
> England is getting more expensive daily and thats a fact
> ...





twintubber said:


> why is this place full of negatives ? get a job first ? not enough money ? things are expensive in spain and onn and on it goes ?
> 
> Spain is 30 % cheaper than spain and thats a fact
> England is getting more expensive daily and thats a fact
> ...


Well that could be construed as bad advice, were I to give it. What do we do? Tell people that they will walk into a job no problem? I dont have sunstroke. I give a balanced view, and telling someone to pack up their kit bag and get over here quickly frankly would be doing this forum a disservice. People are giving up their livelyhoods and jobs to come to another country and they need to be informed.

I did a lot of research before moving here. Spain certainly used to be 30% cheaper than the UK 2 years ago. Salaries however are much lower than the UK, and if you survive on a pension the rate of exchange collapse has seen off a goodly amount of that 30%.

But thanks for the input Pete


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

twintubber said:


> why is this place full of negatives ? get a job first ? not enough money ? things are expensive in spain and onn and on it goes ?
> 
> Spain is 30 % cheaper than spain and thats a fact
> England is getting more expensive daily and thats a fact
> ...



I do not have sunstroke, I do read the papers and I do not see the UK as a place full of jobs - I absolutely hate the place. If I didnt I'd still be there wouldnt I!. What I do see are people who are asking how easy is it to up sticks and move to Spain and get work - is it as easy as selling up, getting a house, a job and sitting back and enjoying the sun and the good life?? The answer is NO!

The bottom line is that both countries are struggling, but if you speak english, have a home and understand how things are in England, its easier to stay there - you will always get financial assistance and free healthcare in the UK and you will have your family, friends and your secure life.

I personally would never go back to the UK, I'm looking for a job in Spain, but my spanish isnt good, my husband commutes cos there is no work here, we've kept our UK house cos we couldnt sell it and we rent here. We're lucky, we havent had any serious financial pressures. If my husband or I had to get a job here, or if we'd had to have sold our house to make it work, we'd be in very big trouble by now and would have lost everything!

So what would your asvice be to a young couple with a baby wanting to start a new life in Spain Twintubber??

Jo


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi Paul,

Quite often different people will give you different opinions, normally this is due to them having quite different experiences, however I would strongly advise you consider the things that both Stravinsky and Jojo have pointed out, as unless your have a skill or experience that Spain desperately wants right now, then its true that decent work is hard to come by.

I don't claim to know the exact figures, but most people who relocate to Spain return to the UK within 12 months / 1 year, normally the reasons are financial

I am not saying don't try it, but I do think it would be wise to rent your property in the UK before coming out, ideally for a little more than the mortgage payments each month. This way if everything goes tits up, you have somewhere to return to in the UK.

Good luck !

Regards, Dave


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Paul - I'm not going to lie to you - I like it here, and after MANY years here, I wont be leaving BUT my gut feel is that you'll struggle -and that's a shame.

Spanish salaries ARE lower and until you've paid into the welfare system here - you wont be eligible for the dole or just about any assistance. €15,000 (Euros - NOT pounds) is an average salary. But frankly how anybody LIVES on that beats me. We have 2 salaries (both in that region) - the house is ours though and we live fine. We do have a nice cushion too, but we cant squander money. 

What ever you think is a reasonable rent - take 25% off and rethink. 

Also be aware that the Spanish week is (save one or two exceptions) a fixed 40 hour week. BUT equally be aware that there IS OFTEN PRESSURE to do unpaid O/T and if you cant get home for lunch - that 2 hour midday break means more time from your family. 

I have no desire at all to return to either of us working a standard Spanish working day (we both have Civil Service hours). Depending on your commute - you may have 12hour days. Add housework etc, and I doubt (from experience) you'll see that pool much.

Spanish companies like to see "titles" - "A" levels puts you down a step (or two) from Spaniards with degrees (I'm in the same boat btw) - and there are degree holders doing drudgery jobs. I can name loads. Experience holds less value here than TITLES. Also bear in mind that the level of Bilingualism amongst newer degree holders is improving.

Spain was FLOODED with immigrants from the Americas and Eastern Europe too. These folk have lower earnings expectations and even so many are having to return home as simply their earnings do not cover basic living costs. It's pretty commonplace to find Doctors and lawyers, whose titles cannot convert, doing cleaning/building work.

A HUGE proportion of Spainish recent "growth" has been associated with the building trade. That's in a serious mess right now - and unemployment IS rising as a result. 650,000 this year so far.

Others have made some very astute comments. But I'd strongly advise you look for work - then decide to move. And do not expect finding work to be a FAST process. Also DO NOT expect to find many firm positions. It's VERY common here for jobs to be 6month contracts - it avoids dismissal penalties. This happens even in town halls etc where many jobs are equally paid for by regional grants. Bear in mind that business here is basically centred in the major cities. If your knowledge is INDUSTRIAL - then there is the addition of the Basque region.


----------



## paulcronin (Aug 3, 2008)

Thanks for reply's gang.......certainly gives us a lot to think about.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

As a footnote. last month unemployment rose by 36,000 in Spain - half of that in Andalucia. Was reported that And. now has near to 20% unemployment.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

paulcronin said:


> Thanks for reply's gang.......certainly gives us a lot to think about.


I'm really am sorry if we sound negative and we're not saying the things you want to hear. I do actually feel really bad, cos this is a wonderful place to live and I would reccomend it, BUT its not somewhere you can throw all your security away for and assume everything will be alright. So look into it carefully and sensibly. If you're serious enough you will find a way and I sincerely hope you can.

you asked earlier if 3 months would be long enough for you to get work - well ask yourself what you would do if it wasnt???


Jo x


----------



## stevegoodman (Jun 22, 2008)

Before deciding on Frigiliana, have you been there? It is a beautiful village but if you live in the old part of the town you will probably have to park some way away, then walk up steep hills. Also a lot of tourists so not that quiet. The main drag through the old part (one way) gets closed in summer evenings to accomodate tourists walking through. Check it out though.


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi all,
As most posters here know we've been looking for jobs in Spain for over a year now, our cv's are on all the jobsites......so far, nada !
And to back -up twintubber, jobs are disappearing here....very quickly.
Wils works in Inverness as 4x4 mechanic......and last week alone....12 people from surrounding garages have been paid off !
Really not looking good !!!
Nance


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

Wils & Nance said:


> our cv's are on all the job sites......so far, nada !


Make sure you keep "actualising" them. Or they're simply pushed WELL down in the stack.


----------



## Wils & Nance (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks for that Chris......I will !
I am getting very disheartened, keep looking and getting nowhere. I really am at the stage of just taking anything to get off "this sinking ship" before it goes completely to hell !
Nance


----------



## Margaret (Oct 11, 2007)

I agree with Jojo as well, 3 months is nothing. It is difficult getting work here. Also, I would think twice about living in Frigliana and working in Malaga, getting to work & back would be an absolute nightmare in rush hour traffic.


----------

